
Girl found in UP forest not raised by monkeys, but abandoned by humans - option_greek
https://scroll.in/latest/834126/girl-found-in-up-forest-not-raised-by-monkeys-but-abandoned-by-humans-say-doctors-and-officials
======
Para2016
This story reminds me of "Life of Pi"

1\. You can believe that this girl was raised by monkeys, the monkeys cared
for her, and tried to defend her when the constable came to take her away.

2\. Or you can believe the reality - That a disabled female child was
abandoned by her family to die in the forest alone.

From the article: “In India, people do not prefer a female child and she is
mentally not sound,” DK Singh said."

"She was wearing a frock and kachchha [knickers]. She was very weak and tried
to move away on seeing us… There were no monkeys. She was not naked, and she
wasn’t using her hands to walk. I don’t know how these stories are being
spread.” She was found in January"

------
woodandsteel
I found it hard to believe that a human child could survive on a monkey diet.
I also found it hard to believe they would welcome her as a member of their
band. And what about keeping up when the monkeys went swinging through the
trees?

------
valuearb
When the facts don't match the story, change the facts.

